# WS 3000 info.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

There have been a lot of posts on Lumberjocks about this tool It is my primary sharpening system and I use the wide blade attachment almost exclusively. A lot of people complain about it being hard to set up, and it can be. I've just been using a ruler and checking it across the front and diagonal. I have also thought about taking out the disc retaining nut and retracting the leveling screws all the way and loosening the horizontal screws that lock in your setting. Then I was going to turn it all upside down on my table saw, a known flat, and then tighten the horizontal screws before flipping it and then advance the leveling screws to bottom. I'll try that later today and let you know how it works. Has anyone tried this? It can be finicky but when set it adds a lot to your capability. Mine is set right now, but I'm going to experiment.
I also got a new glass disc the other day and added a fourth by taking the leather off my leather hone. The leather hone was worthless. I kept the leather for handstropping stuff, but the disc is for sandpaper now. I also went to the automotive store and bought 400, 800, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000 and 2500 wet/dry sandpaper. I cut it to size using a disc and my marking knife, drilled the center hole with a 1/2" forstner bit on the DP, and then used 3M 044 spray adhesive to put it on the disc. It works great and at .30 a sheet it is much cheaper than the WS stock paper. I also used the inside of a cereal box with the leather hones green crayon for my knew hone. Much stiffer and less chance of dubbing the edge. 
Now, a few other tricks. The discs are a pain the rear to clean. I use an old chisel to peel off the discs, but there is a terrible residue left. Just get an 8" round bowl and fill it with about an inch of denatured alcohol and soak the disc for about 30 sec. The gunk will scrub right off with a toothbrush leaving a perfectly clean surface.
Lastly, if you use the wide blade attachment and you feel your blade getting hot, lay it flat on the metal surface. It will act as a heat sink and cool off about 10 x faster then letting it cool in the air. It will get cold in your hand in no time. 
That's all I have for now, hopefully some more will add to this! Happy sharpening!


----------

